
Google BigQuery – now only $10,000 per month for a Petabyte Data Warehouse - vgt
https://cloud.google.com/blog/big-data/2016/03/google-bigquery-cuts-historical-data-storage-cost-in-half-and-accelerates-many-queries-by-10x
======
vgt
I'm one of the folks working on BigQuery. Among other improvements, on
Wednesday BigQuery dropped price of long term storage by 50%, to just $0.01
per GB per month.

